# Burger/Mince recipes



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi All,

Trying to vary up my lunches as I am getting very sick of Spag Bol, Chilli or Chicken and Veg.

Been thinking about frying off some mince with spices etc and making burgers or burritos in Wholemeal Pittas or Wraps.

Does anyone have any good recipes that would work well heating up in a microwave?

Thanks,


----------



## DB86 (Apr 22, 2015)

nathanlowe said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Trying to vary up my lunches as I am getting very sick of Spag Bol, Chilli or Chicken and Veg.
> 
> ...


 Turkey Mince
Onion
Chilli

Mix this all together and mould into burger pattys, dip into an egg and then pop in non-stick pan.

They warm up ok in the microwave the following day as well :thumb:


----------



## Bramble (Aug 10, 2015)

Steak mince/turkey breast mince 50/50..(500g total)

Chop a small onion and gently fry until soft....

Once onion has cooled add meat and onion to a bowl..crack in 1 egg.

add 1 teaspoon of wholegrain mustard.

add a pinch of fresh tyme.

Pinch of salt and black pepper

Mix up and mould into sausages or patties...fry on a griddle pan...stunning in a wholemeal tortilla wrap with fresh salad.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Screen shot!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

nathanlowe said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Trying to vary up my lunches as I am getting very sick of Spag Bol, Chilli or Chicken and Veg.
> 
> ...


 *Chilli Burgers*

750g Mince,

1 Onion finely chopped,

3 Garlic Cloves finely chopped,

2-6 (depending on ho hot you like it) Finger Chilli's finely chopped,

Corriander (again) finely chopped,

1 Egg - Raw (to bind),

Cumin - Half teaspoon,

Coriander Seed - Half teaspoon,

Salt and pepper,

Mix well and leave overnight and cook the next day. Make as many burgers as you want from it.

I like to use Foccacia as the bun.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Bramble said:


> Steak mince/turkey breast mince 50/50..(500g total)
> 
> Chop a small onion and gently fry until soft....
> 
> ...


 Do these heat up well in the microwave?


----------



## Bramble (Aug 10, 2015)

They heat up fine mate. just don't nuke them and cover with a plate.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Can't lie, I think my favourite beef burger recipe is - beef mince + salt haha. I just love the taste of beef.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Pork mince, paprika, some chilli powder, throw in any other spices.

squash it all up and then make burgers.


----------

